# How far will a nature valley get me?



## Thundaxat (Aug 2, 2008)

Just curious how appropriate this would be since Im going back to college, which means 2 meals a day and barely anything in the fridge because I am broke, its hard to get around to a meijers without a car, and my roommates complain if i eat eggs in the room. Our dinning halls are pretty strict about carrying out food, and i can only steal so much before getting death looks as i waddle out, holding onto my pants. 
So assuming i workout in the morning my meals would be spaced out like
Meal 1: breakfast
Meal 2: post workout protein shake
Meal 3: Salad and apple i stole from dinner yesterday
Meal 4: Nature valley
Meal 5: Dinner
Meal 6: I guess nothing since i don't really like to take in carbs before bed, even though i definitely get cravings. and if I'm really hungry i guess i can go for another nature valley and some fruit.

I am going to be on a cut, so breakfast and dinner ill try to grab about 50g of protein so with the shake i get about 150/160g of protein (i'm 175) and then cycle my carbs around during breakfast and a little during dinner, depending on the day.
So basically i was wondering if the nature valley can spot me for a meal.. or rather how good of an idea it is. Ill take any alternative ideas too, just note that I have little cash, and the smell of tuna isn't much better than eggs after a week in the trash.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry to be blunt... and ill probably get plenty of criticism myself but...

this diet is just sad....
then again i can feel the pain of having little control over your own diet


could i suggest possibly a meal replacement in a shaker instead...
put a couple scoops of protein and a scoop or two of oats in a shaker, cap it up and carry it in your bag...

meal time just add water and your good... maybe a couple fish oil tabs to go along...


this would certainly be a better option than a nature valley bar...
and probably just as cost effective...





and as far as your roomie not liking eggs... how bout some cottage cheese? just rinse it out and there would be no smell...

idk just some suggestions...


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 4, 2008)

and from the ONE nature valley bar i have sitting around i think it reads


serving 2 bars (we only got one when i was in bootcamp... i would have loved the day i got 2 but it never happened)


180 cal

6g fat
.5 from sat

29g carbs
11 from sugar

4g pro



not only would this meal only last you about 45 minutes before your chewing on your shoe lases, but its pretty unbalanced...




------------
i wouldnt suggest even trying it
it would be more of a test of endurance rather than a diet


----------



## bruce78 (Aug 4, 2008)

grab your backpack, go get some yams, and boil them all up.  Each those for carbs...cheap and perfect.


----------



## Hench (Aug 5, 2008)

what cooking facilities do you have access to?


----------



## Thundaxat (Aug 5, 2008)

there is a small kitchen i can use with the basics
so i guess i can cook stuff, and i have a mini fridge, but id make it to the grocery store about once a month


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 5, 2008)

there isnt much that last for a month...

i dont know exactly how much whey is considered to much
but i would say probably no more than 50% of your protein should be from supplements (whey, casein, ect)


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 5, 2008)

geez man, don't workout too hard with that diet.  If you were cutting on that type of income I wouldnt workout but like twice or three times a week.


----------

